# My diary to buy / rent in Spain



## Cliffdale (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't know where this is going to lead but I will keep you all intouch every so often how things are developing. May be good news or may be doomed to failure!! 

So here I am interested in buying in Spain, somewhere!

Spain, because for the last 6 months, I have been spending much of my free time learning Spanish.

I'm heading South mainly for the weather. English weather is so unreliable.

Affordability. Hopefully not bragging, I am a retired teacher on a pension. I have a boat that has just gone up for sale to fund the move.










My Mrs (do you use the phrase swmbo here)? wants to down size our house and have a mortgage free cottage somewhere in Cornwall. We live their now.

Marina fees, to just park the boat is £5500 a year. To me, this would pay a handsome rent somewhere in Spain.

One dilemma is should I sail the boat to the Med and use it as a base to look for Mediterranean properties or sell it and buy somewhere in the sun for a complete life style change.

So, my diary says the boat has just gone on the market. I can afford a long term rent abroad to give me time to look for the right place to move to.

If the boat sells, it will almost force the move, cash in hand and spain is my oyster!

I dont imagine much will happen between now and September due to flight costs but that is the way it is at the moment.

So may be someone here looking for a place to buy in a similar situation, perhaps keep in touch how things develop.

Cliff


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Spanish weather can also be unreliable as well. I got frostbite in the winter 2008/9, lots of roads washed away in the winter of 2009/10 and some that subsided are still not right. Sometimes we get a pleasant Spring and or autumn lasting well into the next season's dates, other times, they are over in a day or two and we jump from wintery to summery, or vice versa in a week.

We usually don't start to get the really hot weather >35° until after the schools break up at the end of June but we have had temperatures up to over 40+ for about a month now.

So don't base your move on the weather/climate. Also be aware that climate can vary with altitude as well as latitude. 40km North of here it can be 7 or 8° warmer in summer or colder in winter. 120 km Northwest it can be 10° warmer in summer, nudging 48° but it is 600 metres lower.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Cliff, Welcome to the forum. Have a read of many requests for information on this forum; it won't be a waste of time and you will learn handsomely. 

I was not going to reply to your post, but when I say your yacht and it is now for sale I could not not contribute here. It must be breaking your heart to sell that boat. 

But, on the other hand its sale and non-cost to you will pay dividends when you land in Spain. I think it a good idea to maintain property in the UK and I think you have that under control. Pardon me from saying Don't burn your boats!

You are going about things (initially, at least) by learning Spanish. You don't need Spanish, but you realize it will be of help and make your life in Spain that much easier and more enjoyable. 

I live in Mojacar Playa for several months every year. I would recommend it to you. For a start it is low rise and the Brits there are hell bent on keeping it lowrise. Most of them made their first move to Spain to high rise locations to soon discover they needed those locations like they need the 'flu.

When I read your post I said to myself "Oh Holy Christmas! Not another guy writing a diary that will develop into a book" - but, I look forward to reading your diary here. I get the feeling you are a good storyteller (perhaps you have some Irish blood?).

If you are blogging please inform me of the website. Best of luck on your retirement and your move to Spain.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Spanish weather can also be unreliable as well. I got frostbite in the winter 2008/9, lots of roads washed away in the winter of 2009/10 and some that subsided are still not right. Sometimes we get a pleasant Spring and or autumn lasting well into the next season's dates, other times, they are over in a day or two and we jump from wintery to summery, or vice versa in a week.
> 
> We usually don't start to get the really hot weather >35° until after the schools break up at the end of June but we have had temperatures up to over 40+ for about a month now.
> 
> So don't base your move on the weather/climate. Also be aware that climate can vary with altitude as well as latitude. 40km North of here it can be 7 or 8° warmer in summer or colder in winter. 120 km Northwest it can be 10° warmer in summer, nudging 48° but it is 600 metres lower.


Hi Baldi,

Just got to say, "don't base your move on the weather/climate". I would guess 90%+ of the millions of northern europeans living in Spain do so for the weather/climate. Whilst everything you have said about what occasionally happens with the weather is true, it is also true that Spain's climate is very agreeable indeed.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

I have to laugh at people who say don't move to Spain (or elsewhere) for the weather. They have obviously been out of the UK for a VERY long time and probably never lived in Scotland!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I do wish some posters would read other people's posts properly before making adverse comments. I said nothing about Spain's weather that would prompt the comments made. The OP said they wanted more reliable weather, I merely said the Spain's weather can be unreliable, too!


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Mine was a general comment not necessarily aimed at you Baldi, lots of comments on the forum about not moving for climate when realistically it's one of the main reasons why people do move. You did specifically say 'don't base your move on weather/climate'. I think it's an important thing to consider when choosing which part of Spain to go to -not everyone enjoys blazing heat and not everyone is prepared for stark contrast that you may get in Madrid for example.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> I merely said the Spain's weather can be unreliable, too!


Baldi, had you said what is in quotes I wouldn't have commented.

But what you actually said was, "So don't base your move on the weather/climate"

Hence my comment, which I feel gives a bit of balance. And I wasn't really being clear because when I said that the climate is generally agreeable in Spain, what I meant to say was it's bloody fantastic and anybody who would tell a person from Scotland that they might be disappointed with it.... well, I just don't understand it.

Did you catch the extended golf competition in Scotland this week, in late July!


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Exactly, we have that lovely weather to go home to tomorrow!!


----------

